# Lastnight's Open Mic videos with my EVH franekenstein



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey fellas,

Played at an open mic lastnight with my band, had a ton of fun breakin in the new frank. check us out 

Even Flow - YouTube - Cryptic @ Monte's Pub - Evenflow
[YOUTUBE]rfo-m28ce1E[/YOUTUBE]

Vasoline - YouTube - Cryptic @ Monte's Pub - Vasoline
[YOUTUBE]FQ94GufZEcY[/YOUTUBE]

Cold Hard B!tch - YouTube - Cryptic @ Monte's Pub - Cold Hard Bitch
[YOUTUBE]09kaHqzpPl4[/YOUTUBE]

New Orleans is Sinking - YouTube - Cryptic @ Monte's Pub - New Orleans is Sinking[YOUTUBE]4xRVchQG1eI[/YOUTUBE]

Striptease - YouTube - Cryptic @ Monte's Pub - Striptease
[YOUTUBE]XVz7M7t5u2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hey - nice playing!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds Great! Looks Cool!
Is the the $18k fender EVH model? If so, you have a lot of guts to bring that to a bar. I'm still struggling to bring my EVH Wolfgang to a bar gig.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds great! I'd go see you guys, nice song choices.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, this one I recently built myself, took three months to complete.




ne1roc said:


> Sounds Great! Looks Cool!
> Is the the $18k fender EVH model? If so, you have a lot of guts to bring that to a bar. I'm still struggling to bring my EVH Wolfgang to a bar gig.


----------

